
Distributed Technologies Research - gyre007
https://dtr.org/
======
gervase
According to their research manifesto, they seem to only be interested (at
least, at the moment) in blockchain-related research. I feel that there is
quite a lot of promising research questions in distributed technologies more
generally, so hopefully they will consider expanding their scope over time,
perhaps as more funding becomes available.

~~~
sagichmal
It's actually anger-inducing. Blockchain and even BFT topics are a tiny tiny
corner of the distributed systems landscape, neither broad nor important
enough to co-opt the terminology.

------
pudo
Love it: you have to scroll down four sections before they get honest and talk
about the fact its just another blockchain thing. Then again, the "based in
Switzerland" thing sort of gave us a hint.

------
MeteorMarc
Strange: why is the organization based in Switzerland when it is fully staffed
by USA academic personnel? Under "transparency" it links to a pdf of the Swiss
civil code which has 9 pages all numbered page 210. Obscure...

~~~
wmf
Zug Switzerland has some kind of hands-off regulatory environment that crypto
companies are latching on to. [https://cryptovalley.swiss/why-
switzerland/](https://cryptovalley.swiss/why-switzerland/) I guess this allows
companies to say "we're completely legal" (in some place where none of our
users reside).

------
marviel
The linked paper on their Research page is pretty interesting:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.08092.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1810.08092.pdf)

